# To customise or leave 1932 humber



## Patina lover (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi im a starting off bicycle hoarder ive recently acquired a pre war 1932 humber with pinstriping that was used by nurses but found within a barn as it fell down, ive gotten it to working condition but all the chrome is shot, i want to get my significant other interested in my own obsession but they are into shiney stuff with my own 1957 bsa regency ive left correct with all period parts but want to try retain the character of the original 1932 bike im hoping to get opinions relating to this as some friends have suggested stripping the rust and custom painting it but i love the original pinstriping, can attach pics within a weeks time


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 16, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Patina lover (Apr 16, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Welcome to the Cabe.



Thanks mate, actually have a few friends not literate in the internet with collections much larger than mine so may post for them regarding their queries


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 16, 2022)

Can't wait to see some pics of your and your friends bikes, we love cars too. Most Cabers will agree not to paint a good OG bike.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 17, 2022)

Welcome, post some pics of your project so we can all see!


----------



## Patina lover (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Patina lover (Apr 17, 2022)

My own 1957 bsa regency


----------



## Patina lover (Apr 17, 2022)

Sorry for picture quality of the humber but all i have until back next week at work, my work has a callection of 60s-80s bikes hanging from ceiling but i take anything older.
I have a friend that isnt all that tech savvy but has an old 2 stroke friction engine i may have pictures of somewhere along with a 1930s tandem and few other 30s bikes if theres interest i may try getting pictures.
The bsa is nearly entirely original but for the tyres, brake blocks, and the back hub as the old sw was busted and i had a 1947 ag hub kicking about, funny story when i first got it i cycled it home and the brake blocks snapped clean off


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 17, 2022)

I would just clean that thing up and enjoy it! Super cool! Those brakes are wicked.


----------



## Patina lover (Apr 17, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> I would just clean that thing up and enjoy it! Super cool! Those brakes are wicked.



Yeah hopefully can get tips on restoring paintwork, was gonna try get enamel paints that match it or try find a polish thats heavy duty


----------

